# Hunting Lease...prices!



## kaler9969 (Feb 25, 2005)

RedM2 said:


> I am not exactly sure what message you're trying to convey...?


Most people of this mind set would sooner sell out to a developer than lease to hunters. Of course development seems some what stalled for the moment. Every land owner is more than entitled to put a price on their land and its usage. Whether or not anyone is willing to pay will determine its value.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

Redm2 observes: _".....unless my math is wrong, 160 acres for $4,000 equals out to be $25 per acre, correct? $4,000 / 160 (acres) = $25._

Indeed it is. I'll blame it on the calculator.....which, of course, was me. I think I was thinking of the 60 acre parcel for 2-grand when typing about the other parcel. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.
.................................. 

I know of several other parcels and their lease fees but they, like the ones I mentioned, are in the $15 to $25 per acre range. Your landowner and his hoped-for price near $75 is....compared to my area.....a tad salty. Now it may be fantastic ground with great opportunity.....that's the way land works, every parcel is different, with different potential. Still, by my value-scale....it is high.

I did not put in a fee for that very productive 120acre parcel. That's because I don't know what it is for sure. The others I'm really confident I've got a handle on them. I'd guess his 120-acres is leasing out in the $3,000 to $4,000 range. Maybe a tad more, as there are 4 guys in on the lease and they bring in a lot of guests to kill that many deer.

..................................

I described the parcels I did because I know those grounds and their owners/lessees real well and am familiar with the harvest stats. To be sure, these parcels are the creme-de-la-creme of habitats around here. The consistent long-time harvest yields indicates there is something special about those lands and circumstances. For example, that high yielding 120acres is like a wooded island in a sea of CRP and alfalfa fields. Well, of course it's gonna be the honey-hole for those surrounding sections. 
......................................

Swampbuck's point about the 'freebies' being shut out rings true. All of these parcels at one time were hunted by family, friends, or neighbors ...just by asking permission. (Very very few outsiders get on ground around here...even when waiving cash.) I've hunted on all of 'em and used to do field work as a kid on two of 'em.

But, it is true, today's 'freebie' guys are outta luck. And getting unluckier every year. That is the way it goes. It is a marketplace out there and if you really value something then you must expect to pay to enjoy its' value. Like my story about the Texas rancher....the land produces something, it is up to the landowner to convert that product into a value that he can either make a living from or obtain some exchangeable good for. So whether it is corn run through hogs, alfalfa through Holsteins, grass through goats, or native browse through deer............it is up to the landowner to find a way to pay his bills, and provide for his family.

And now, as more and more landowners recognized the inherent value of the wildlife on their property they have sought to convert it somehow to cash. That causes angst amongst local hunters as they bemoan the demise of the near 70-year history of 'free' deer hunting in these parts. 

But, it is the way it is. '_Opportunity'_ to hunt is still out there. That has not gone away, and in fact, is arguably better now than ever; but today, to grasp that opportunity you must go to public land; go out of state; buy your own land; or, lease-up. So be it.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Red.. Really depends on how much of that land is wooded vs how much is field on larger tracks.. Field portion could be $5-$10 an acre and the wooded anywhere from $10-$30 is reasonable.. That being said there are some tracks that will go for more I.E. the one we lease.. $4500-$5000 should get you that lease tops.. Hungry Wolf, I definately hear what you are saying and I dont fault anyone either for trying to make a profit but that being said if it is way out of whack I just would not bother and go out of state like I am doing this year. When all is said and done i am headed to a minimum of 4 states this year maybe 5 hunting deer.. Probably wont hunt much at all in MI..


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

fairfax1 said:


> But, it is the way it is. '_Opportunity'_ to hunt is still out there. That has not gone away, and in fact, is arguably better now than ever; but today, to grasp that opportunity you must go to public land; go out of state; buy your own land; or, lease-up. So be it.


I'm not sure how the opportunity has gotten better. More deer, yes on private land with very limited access. State land, most of it is downright brutal. Out of state is not for the average wage earner because of the resources it costs & ability to get time off. Buying land is something most can't afford. We already know about leasing. My intent was only to share my shock at what has happened to lease prices.

I just think WE are killing hunting by competing with each other via bidding wars with other hunters. 

in the mean time, I'm back on the prowl to do my best to contribute to the problem....


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

RedM2 said:


> If it's the right 200 acres in the Thumb, I don't think $10,000 is such a bad price if it includes a place for everyone to camp and turkey hunting in the spring. Doesn't really sound like the right 200 acres from your comments. If you're done checking this place out, would you pm me the farmer's phone number, name, & location ? I have a couple of friends looking for a quality place to hunt deer & turkeys and this is within their price range.
> 
> L & O


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

$75 an acre is way too much but it is his property and if he thinks that's what is worth than so be it. I see $20 - $30 an acre around here in mid-michigan seems to be the going rate this year from what I hear from my friends that have the expendible income to hit the market.

I see both sides of this dilemma and I can't see a good answer to the leasing question. I have friends that own property and make quite a bit off of leasing and that is their right to do so. In fact one friend would not be able to keep the family farm without leasing out during firearm season. He makes just enough from the ag lease and the hunt lease to pay his taxes and without the income he would have to sell so I can't blame him at all.

On the other side I have many friends that used to live to hunt that have chosen to give it up because of leasing. You know the story: Used to hunt family/friends ground and then it was sold or leased out and they were done. Where I live there is some nearby state land that is OK but nowhere near the quality of the private. Just too much pressure that makes the whole hunting experience frustrating.

*Several* of my friends have hung it up due to the economy and just can't afford to lease at even $15 an acre. Hard to justify a hunting lease when you're living on less money than ten years ago and the house needs shingles and the kids need braces that insurance doesn't that cover anymore. The property will still get leased, it just seems that those that are able to lease just lock up more for themselves. Don't get me wrong I am not saying that if you have the resources that you shouldn't lease if that is what you want to do, it is just that I see more people that legitimatly can't afford it than ever before.

I hear all the time that if you want it bad enough you can make it happen. Maybe, but not always. Hunting is not necassary to everyday life like housing or vehicles and food so it is considered a luxury in many households not a need. For those die hard guys this might be hard to understand but it is the reality in many households. 

My main fear is this: Are we leasing away our future? Where are my friends kids going to learn to hunt? The answer is that they won't. We will lose many kids that would have joined the hunting ranks because Dad just isn't in the financial position to get them out. Yes I realize that there is a lot of public land to hunt in this state, but is it GOOD hunting land? Just how good of hunters are the kids going to be if the main goal is figuring out where other hunters are not rather than how to read deer sign? This is the message I've been harping about for several years when it became apparent that this was becoming a rich man's sport in this state. To me opportunity is a MUCH bigger issue than any antler restriction/one buck rule that gets so much ink these days. What good will it due to improve the herd for hunting if in 30 years no one hunts anymore? Look at the hunter numbers and you'll see we've already started down this slippery slope. Please think about it for the future generations.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

RedM2 said:


> I just think WE are killing hunting by competing with each other via bidding wars with other hunters.
> 
> in the mean time, I'm back on the prowl to do my best to contribute to the problem....


LOL. "WE are killing hunting"? You have my vote for the MS award for melodrama.

I recognize that it's not a popular perspective, but I see no problem with leasing. At no point in my life have I ever identified what other people freely choose to do with their land and/or money as being anything of my concern. The whole topic causes me zero angst.

Now, since you're back on the prowl, here's what I'd tell you. You're not going to win by leasing from the guy who's advertising his property and wants to put everything out to the highest bidder annually. It's only a matter of time until deeper pockets come along and bump you out of the way. 

The best way to find a lease is proactively from owners who weren't advertising their property. Identify landowners who have substantial holdings well beyond what they and their family can hunt, and on the opposite extreme identify landowners with little honey holes of less than 20 acres. Develop a list of 20 properties that you'd like to lease. Craft a letter of introduction to each owner introducing yourself, letting them know of your interest in leasing their property if they are amenable to the idea, and telling them how much you can afford to pay. Use the specific wording of "if you're open to leasing the property I would be able to afford to pay x amount annually in exchange for the exclusive annual hunting rights". Conclude by letting them know that you'll be following up with them shortly and provide them with your contact info as well so that they can follow up with you if they desire.

In addition to that, if I were in your shoes I'd pay the $100 to get priority status on the BaseCamp leasing site so that as they have properties become available you get first dibs on them.


----------



## greencreekx181 (Jan 21, 2010)

current lease holders. are u required to carry liability insurance for the lease nameing the land owner as the insured party. we used to have a year round lease on 545 acres in the nlp for 1800 a year .but that was about 15 years ago.that property was sold and a few years later so was the ajoining 400 acre parcell we were aloud to hunt on for free.so we bought 181 acres in the same area.if we were to lease our land we would have to get 17000 a year just to break even. is that being greedy or just wanting your expenses paid for year round use of your land?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Hungry Wolf said:


> Right on on that statement. I will be hunting 2 states this year back to back with very little time left to hunt in Mich. I cant see spending money on a lease in Mich when there is a hell of a lot better hunting else where cheaper.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

greencreekx181 said:


> current lease holders. are u required to carry liability insurance for the lease nameing the land owner as the insured party. we used to have a year round lease on 545 acres in the nlp for 1800 a year .but that was about 15 years ago.that property was sold and a few years later so was the ajoining 400 acre parcell we were aloud to hunt on for free.so we bought 181 acres in the same area.if we were to lease our land we would have to get 17000 a year just to break even. is that being greedy or just wanting your expenses paid for year round use of your land?


$17000 per year on 180 acres in the NLP.. I am assuming covering your payments, taxes and if you carry it insurance? For one your calculations would be off.. If you were to get that much to cover you would come out well ahead by the time you file taxes and receive a percentage of that interest back. #2 if you got caught by the IRS doing this you would not be a happy camper. #3 your smokin crack if you think that you would ever come anywhere near that much for a 180 acres anywhere in the country let alone the NLP.. I can get right now almost 500 acres in Iowa for $6,500 for the whole year on managed ground with a 140" minimum.. 

At best for that ground you are looking at about $5,000 and that would be only if it had a proven track record and you could find the right person to lease it.


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

My hunting club , here in ILL. leases 2 different adjasent farms , in REAL GOOD deer territory . Total lease $'s come to about $5300 for 260 acres of land . One farmer is more than reasonable , and the other guy is gouging us . BUT . Its really hard around that area to find available land for that or less . We divide the total club expenses between 12 guys and pay $500 / ea. / yr. That includes a 12 month exclusive lease rights , and hunting all legal game species . Deer Turkeys , Coyotes , Ducks , Geese , Squirrels , Etc. I dont think that is to bad .

Good Luck and Safe Trips ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Walldady


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone looking into leasing would be wise to do an advanced search here and search for posts made by November Sunrise using "lease" as the key word. He's given great advice on the subject many times over the years and does an excellent job of puting the whole lease game into perspective.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

one thing i'd like to comment on is the wealth of information this thread is giving out along with some insight from both sides of the isle. I can appreciate the civilty this thread has maintained considering it can be a somewhat polarizing issue. Keep the info and experiences coming.


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

NoWake said:


> Anyone looking into leasing would be wise to do an advanced search here and search for posts made by November Sunrise using "lease" as the key word. He's given great advice on the subject many times over the years and does an excellent job of puting the whole lease game into perspective.


----------



## fishbone256 (Nov 6, 2013)

All the talk about what hunting is worth,some of you have no perception of what a dollar is worth. A FOOL AND HIS MONEY ARE SOON PARTED!


----------



## Goose69 (Dec 21, 2012)

We used to lease 80 in Livingston county 60 of it was field and paid 1200. Without seeing deer after gun. I know the people that took it over and have not seen a deer on it this year. And they paid 1500. We told the farmer an he said he would lease if out every year and didn't care if people shot deer. What a joke.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

We lease 200 acres for way, way, way less than the OP's prices. We sign into a 5 year lease with the yearly prices laid out for all to see and agree upon. This is our second 5 year agreement and we've had no complaints. Apparently we are really, really lucky. I read these threads and always thank my lucky stars. 

Edit: should add that we have a 12 month lease as well


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

fishbone256 said:


> All the talk about what hunting is worth,some of you have no perception of what a dollar is worth. A FOOL AND HIS MONEY ARE SOON PARTED!


And this thread is 3 years old....lol...but I'm glad you found the search button....welcome

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

RedM2 said:


> so I (5 others too) went to check out a 200 acres lease today in the thumb and when we made an offer the guy said we were "on the lighter side for an offer" (understandable he wanted a little more) BUT he said, "for comparison, the neighbor leases his 40 acres for $3,000..thats $75 per acre. On a 200 acre lease, that's $15000 for 3 months of hunting. OUCH!!!! Even @ 2/3 the price @ $50 an acre that's $10,000. I'm not cheap when it comes to hunting, but this was the first time I've truly said to myself that things are really getting carried away when it comes to hunting. He told us what his taxes are and when he said he wanted to make extra above and beyond that, he should've said he's looking to make a business out of leasing. I'm truly at a loss for words on this.
> 
> Am I not up with the times or out of touch with reality, or is this guy wanting way too much?


I know this is an old thread but if the landowner wants to make a business why can't he? He owns the land and if he wants to charge 500 an acre its his right. 

I have leased in the past (paid high and paid low) and if the guy is charging too much for what its worth I have the right to walk. No problems here.

As an avid bowhunter I would never expect someone to give me a "great deal" because I hunt and expect something for nothing to keep the sport alive.




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

If a property had what I was looking for then I would have no problem paying $75 an acre. Sadly I have yet to see a Michigan property that makes me drool enough to pay $75 an acre. Southern Ohio on the other hand.


----------

